# Golf Society Search



## olsontowers (Jan 18, 2011)

I remember reading on the forum of a golf society that has days at various courses around the UAE, but can't find the details, having done a search. Does anyone have any details??

Am due to arrive on the 26th of this month and would like to join and get some golf arranged if possible!!

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I think it might be Duplays that you are thinking of, I remember seeing something on here about it a while back.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Olsontowers - contact me when you get here, as we formed a society from a few people on here.

Events monthly and social games pretty much every weekend with some of the guys.

Mike


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

mikeyb said:


> Olsontowers - contact me when you get here, as we formed a society from a few people on here.
> 
> Events monthly and social games pretty much every weekend with some of the guys.
> 
> Mike



Hey Mike, ive bee in dubai for a couple of months, been going to emirates golf course, would like to get a golf group going myself, now that the weather will start to ease up a bit....

would lik to know more about your group!

Cheers


----------



## charlesw (Aug 21, 2011)

Moving there soon, is golf affordable? And is it easy to get a tee time over a week-end...


----------



## dickytUAE (Aug 23, 2011)

Mikeyb & Olsontowers - I'm moving out in 1 weeks time, with my golf clubs in tow. I am very keen to get involved in a golf society if possible. Brand new to this site so can't seem to message anybody. Can you tell me how I can get involved please? 

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

hey guys there is a deal on offer for golf, thought i'll share it with you!
Let me know incase anyone is tking it up!

I am going to nab it!

Cya on the course sometime fellas!


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

opps the link
9-Hole Golf Game or Driving Range Access Including Golf Clubs Hire Plus Buffet Brunch or Dinner | GoNabit


----------



## dickytUAE (Aug 23, 2011)

Mikeyb, I've arrived in Dubai now (with my clubs) and still keen to get involved in a society. I dont seem to be able to PM you or leave my contact details on this forum. Is there any chance you can tell me where and when you are next playing and I will try to get along?


----------



## BIG ADD (May 4, 2011)

ive been here a week also and ive bought my clubs cant help thinking its still a bit to hot to play


----------



## scotstam (May 13, 2011)

Guys, for whats it is worth, myself and a few others, from here, play at ARGC most Fridays. Early start at around 06.30, think we have 4 already for this week but nothing to stop you booking a time before or after us. We are usually on the range from about 06.00 if you want to meet up.
Cheers


----------



## dormos01 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi guys, I just arrived a few weeks back and clubs arrive in a couple of weeks but can hire clubs if we can sort something sooner. Would be keen to catch up for a hit. Just let me know and we'll sort it.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey guys, I have played in the last couple of Duplays Par 3 leagues at Emirates GC. I have just signed up for the next one which starts 2nd Oct. Met some great guys who I now play regular golf with etc. Here's the link if you're interested.

DUPLAYS.com DUPLAYS Golf "Happy Gilmore III" League


----------



## dormos01 (Aug 24, 2011)

Great - i've just signed up via Duplays. Thanks for that.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

cool, see you there!


----------



## KSingleton (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi MikeyB,

I have just moved to Dubai from Abu Dhabi and would like to join your golf society.

My handicap is around 12. Can you please get in contact with the details?


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey guys, if anyone fancies joining me at the Creek on Wed let me know. There is an open tournament down there and entry fee is only 695dhs and includes 18 holes of golf, an adidas Climacool golf shirt, a box of TaylorMade Penta golf balls, a CBI cap, good bag, complimentary halfway house snacks, free bar all evening, buffet on the terrace following the golf and prizes inc beat the pro!


----------

